# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  mans pirmiais projekts

## fireman88

lūk ir mans pirmais audio projekts, pastiprinātājs uz 2 tda7294.. http://foto.inbox.lv/xploman/tda7294
būšu pateicīgs par kritiku, bet saku uzreiz, iepriekšējas pieredzes pastiprinātāju būvē man nebija   ::

----------


## WildGun

Vai ta skan ar, vai?   ::  

Kritikas nebūs. Viss pietiekoši gaumīgi un glīti. Vai Tevi apmierina tie divi kretīniskie ventilatori uz jumta - gaumes lieta....

----------


## fireman88

ventilatori nav kretiniski, bet nepieciešamība. pastiprinātāju taisiju no tā, kas atrodams starm mājās esošajiem krāmiem, tāpēc ir tā kā ir. galvenais kritērijs bija zemas izmaksas. ja šis verķis neskanētu, es nemaz nebūtu vinju te licis..

----------


## malacis

njā, tie ventilatori uz jumta bojā visu dizaina bildi.

Skaidrs, ka DIY projektā siltuma aprēķiniem nav vieta, bet es tavā vietā darītu sekojoši: aizņemtos/iznomātu no kāda IR termometru, ieliktu mazu ventilatoru kastes aizmugurē, kas gaisu pūstu ārā no kastes, virs siltumu radošajiem radiatoriem atstājot gaisa iesūkšanas spraugas. Pēc 15 min darbināšanas maksimālā jaudā salīdzinātu jaudas pakāpes temperatūru ar maksimāli pieļaujamo. Ja šis tests norit sekmīgi,tu iegūtu dizainiski krietni pievilcīgāku iekārtu.

----------


## fireman88

njaa.. ideja forsha, paldies. maksimālais, ko izdariju, pieslēdzu ventilatorus pie termo regulatora, lai pie zemas temperatūras tie grieztos lenām un nedūktu.. ko lai saka, peredzes man vel maz. bet pēc šī darba es daudz ko sapratu, un zinu, kādas kļūdas es vairs nepieļaušu nākamreiz

----------


## WildGun

Nu, nemaz nebūtu slikti, ka šo savu dizaina kļūmi Tu novērstu jau šajā projektiņā....

Jo vairāk tāpēc, ka konstrukcija atļauj to darīt.

----------


## Slowmo

Tik vienīgi coķis korpusa augšā paliks, ja noņemsi tos ventilatorus  :: . Bet nu tur var kaut kādu restīti piemeistarot priekšā.
Ja pašam patīk, var jau arī atstāt kā ir. Tas gan vienīgi drusku atgādina datora "modingu", kad jo lielāki ventilatori, jo labāk. Bieži pat bez īpašas nepieciešamības. Es, piemēram, mājās savam failu serverim samiestaroju pasīvo dzesi un tagad tas darbojas klusāk pat par laptopu. Kas nu kuram tuvāks.

----------


## mehanikis

kā nu kuram laptops dūc  ::  parēķinot varētu atrast kādu min lielumu vajag radiatoram, un attiecīgi varbūt derētu mazie kooleri, un kā ir ar tiem peltjē elementiem http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=47083 cik tie ir labi, vislaik interesēja

----------


## AndrisZ

> un kā ir ar tiem peltjē elementiem


 Kopējais siltuma daudzums, kas jāaizvada no kastes jau tikai palielināsies.

----------


## mehanikis

nesapratu? cik labi ir tie peltjē elementi, un kādā konstrukcijā labāk izmantot, jeb starp mikreni un radiatoru? zinu ka datoru mikroprocesoriem ir tādi iebūvēti papildus siltumstdevei

----------


## Raimonds1

Peltje  COP nav 4 vai 5 bet gan ap 1,7
http://www.dansdata.com/pelt.htm

----------


## abergs

> cik labi ir tie peltjē elementi, un kādā konstrukcijā labāk izmantot


 Lielas pieredzes nav - nācās vienam auto dzērienu dzesētājam mainīt - "specialisti" bija 
mēģinājuši nokalt no radiatora  ::  
Pasūtīju(tajā laikā ap 45 Ls), nomainīju, nekādu sūdzību.
Laikam jēga lietot kur vajag temperatūru zemāk par vides temperatūru (piem.pirtī) un 
kur no neliela laukuma vajag dabūt prom lielu siltuma daudzumu.

----------

